# Newly Qualified Nurse wanting to move to Canada - British Columbia or Ontario?



## cc_1989 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi there I have recently qualified as a Nurse in the UK and thinking of moving to Canada.

I am single and am planning on going there on my own, so a place where I can meet new people is a must! I'm not too fussed about the weather, I quite like the cold, rainy, dreary days like we get in the UK. I like scenary, but I would like somewhere which has bars, shops, etc do things on days off. 

And obviously money wise, I haven't got fortunes as I am starting off on a basic nursing salary. So if anyone knows any place in these provinces, for a girl in her mid twenties who just wants to live her life and one day start a family then please let me know, thanks.

I am also booking a trek styled holiday for next august to have a look around, so deciding between provinces would help majorly!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You will have to have an offer of arranged employment first in order to move and work here as the federal skilled work program for Permanent Residence has reached its quota for Registered Nurses.

3152 – Registered Nurses	500 (Cap reached)


----------



## cc_1989 (Dec 21, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> You will have to have an offer of arranged employment first in order to move and work here as the federal skilled work program for Permanent Residence has reached its quota for Registered Nurses.
> 
> 3152 – Registered Nurses	500 (Cap reached)



Hi there, thanks I do know this. Obviously different provinces have different regulations and requirements for employment, and I have looked in to this. Just trying to find a place which I would like to live in first for my personal needs then look at applying.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

cc_1989 said:


> Hi there, thanks I do know this. Obviously different provinces have different regulations and requirements for employment, and I have looked in to this. Just trying to find a place which I would like to live in first for my personal needs then look at applying.


If you are in your 20s and like the UK weather, you might want to take a look at Vancouver and surrounding areas. Due to the number of hospitals it should be easier to find work then focusing on small town with only one hospital.

If you want to be a bit more adventurous with your cold (snow and real cold but brilliant sunny skies), you could take a look at both Toronto and Montreal. Again, there are many hospitals in both of these cities.

Al three cities will allow you great opportunities to meet new people and have thriving social scenes. You don't have to go far out of Toronto or Vancouver to get "out of the city" and enjoy some outdoor space. I can't speak for Montreal.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

They're building a new hospital in Oakville, ON. Must be operational in 2015. There's already a hospital, but I the new one will be bigger. New Oakville Hospital
Humber River Regional Hospitals is also building a new hospital near the 401 and Jane Street in Toronto. HRRH - Splash Page That will be the first fully digital hospital in North America, so if you are into technology as a nurse, that might be a great opportunity.

Do you need at least 12 months of experience as a qualified nurse to get a visa?


----------

